# Shaving for treatment.



## unfortunatefoster (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi All. I have a question about shaving Simon, the lord and master of the demodex mite, for treatment. I bathed him the other day with a benzoyl peroxide shampoo, then used a tar and sulfur shampoo, then use the obnoxious lime sulfur dip. I understand that benzoyl peroxide opens the pours so you can get to the buggers, I was missing this step. I see an improvement, he does smell a bit better and is scatching quite a bit less, but the dip was nearly impossible to apply properly. This dog is water proof, the dip just ran off him, even with a sponge, dragging it against the coat. I had more on me than him. Would shaving help get a better dip and get this situation over and done with? Will his coat grow back before fall? I was wondering, as well, why he only had undercoat on his flanks, none on his neck and back. Is this normal? If not, it's understandable, it's Simon after all, this dog does not do normal. We have yet another appointment at the vet's on Friday. Since they didn't know about the benzoyl peroxide, I am hesitant to ask about shaving. Note: my entire property is shaded, so the chance of sunburn is null. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Speaking as a groomer, I would NOT shave him. I’ve never used the dip for demodex before. I was going to suggest an empty kiddie wading pool and a sponge. Maybe try a squirt/spray bottle?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Undercoat will grow back in the fall. I wouldn't shave -- it can screw up the coat permanently (it can grow back kind of weird), it messes up thermal regulation (it helps keep them cool), and it can expose them to sun burn (even with a shaded yard, he's still got to go walking etc.)

I wonder if a Kong Zoom Groom might help -- I'm thinking if someone else holds the dog for you, you could use a cup to pour the dip on and work it in with the Zoom Groom. Haven't tried this with sulphur dip, but it works very well for shampooing!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes! The zoom groom would separate the coat. Good idea.


----------



## unfortunatefoster (Dec 17, 2017)

I am sure that Simon is just as thrilled to hear that shaving won't do any good, as I am. I really didn't want to take his coat, but things are getting dicey with his skin. I'm still trying to figure out what set this off. I have been told that demodex is a stress related issue, and for the life of me, I don't know what brought this on. He has really fearful/aggressive reactions to strangers and for a while I was taking him out several times a week for training. Twice, men approached, after being asked not to get within Simon's 3 foot zone, saying dogs love them and that nonsense. Of course Simon went ballistic. He wouldn't get back in the car for days after one of these incidents. Could these interactions bring on so much stress that he would break with demodex? If so, we are going to be home bodies from here on out. I have worked so hard with this dog, from the EPI to his insecurities, now this. I want him well and happy. I don't think it's too much to ask, right? PS I do have a zoom groom and will give it a go. If I could fill the tub and soak him in the dip, I would, but I haven't the money for 10 cases of the foul odored stuff. Magwart: I have decided to forgo the raw feeding. I cannot handle the financial end of it. Securing a source of good meat is difficult, at best, but the added supplements will break the bank for sure.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

There was a thread on the forum that discussed the use of Nexgard for demodex. Might be worth talking to your vet about. I found this reasearch:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4807374/


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

My dermatology vet gave me Nexgard when Quinn's allergies flared out of control and he developed demodex as well as yeast and staph infections. It fixed the demodex!


----------



## unfortunatefoster (Dec 17, 2017)

Orals give me the willies, but if that is what will get this boy under control, I'll do it. Did you see any side effects? This guy seems to be sensitive to everything.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

I was concerned too as I stay away from orals but everything was OK. That is no guarantee that another dog could tolerate Nexgard. My guy has a weak immune system in spite of good probiotic supplements and a lot of antimicrobial bathing, so I was relieved the treatment was successful.


----------



## unfortunatefoster (Dec 17, 2017)

Well, I bit the bullet and secured Nexgard for Simon. My vet doesn't want to get too extreme until she knows if this will help or not. He had none of the recorded reactions to the med, with the exception of extreme, over the top itching. I am hoping that it is caused by angry mites, dying, and good riddance to them. I am bathing him twice weekly in a benzoyl peroxide shampoo that gives him relief, as well as flushing his pores of dead mites. Due to the constant bathing, I am hesitant to use Advantax, it seems a waste. If the shampoo flushes the pores, then it will also flush the top spot. I am using Wondercide to repel fleas, but he is still being bit (flea allergy, who'da thunk?) It's been 10 days and he has some hair regrowth, even under coat coming in on his back, where he had none since he came to me, but it looks (and smells) as though his skin is getting infected again, mostly his limbs. He was given a round of antibiotics last month that sent his stool south, after months of getting it straightened out from the EPI and food allergies. We are back to solid and outside and I do not want to use any more antibiotics, I simply cannot handle cleaning up diarrhea in the house. He just could not hold his stool, bless him. He also reverted back to eating his stool, so I have to break him of that, again. I am giving him milk thistle, turmeric, colostrum, fermented cabbage, echinacea and his enzymes at the moment. What can I use to treat the skin infection? I had tried using coconut oil and am still trying to get it cleaned up off the floors, walls and everything else he comes in contact with. Would prefer less messy, but will handle whatever I have to, if there is a light at the end of the tunnel. I did try Banixx and found it helps, but it's too pricey for the amount you get. I have another question, as well. Is there any chance this dog is allergic to my cats? I am praying for a no, but do need to know the truth and what I can do about my 3 indoor cats if he is. Thanks is advance for any and all input. I realize I am being a pain, but in all my years of rescue and grooming, I have never seen a dog with this many problems. I want to get his breeder into a dark alley.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I use chlorhexidine 4% shampoo on infected dog skin -- specifically because I want to avoid oral abx if at all possible. 

A small bottle is a $10-$20 item on Amazon. Vets typically sell it for twice as much. Here's an example -- check out the reviews: 
https://www.amazon.com/Dechra-TrizC...=1530637129&sr=8-30&keywords=chlorhexidine+4%

It doesn't foam -- it just sits on the skin and is more watery than regular dog shampoo. When we have staph-infected dogs, our vet has us using it weekly or even 2x weekly. It doesn't strip oils from the coat like regular shampoo with frequent use.

Keep it below the neck (well away from the eyes, as it can damage eyes if it gets in them). Follow bottle directions exactly (run a timer while it sits on the skin). If you have spots on the head, get chlorhex wipes on Amazon as it's easy to keep them away from the eyes.

In between baths, squirt problem spots with Vetericyn wound spray. It doesn't sting, but it will knock down infection and speed healing. (I spray it on myself when I've got a cut or scrape -- it feels like water). It's hypochlorous acid, a compound produced by our own white blood cells to fight infection and widely used in human hospitals for wound care.

This topical protocol will knock down the bacteria load. Doing this for about a month has sometimes allowed me to avoid antibiotics, as long as it's not a systemic infection. I buy the chlorhex shampoo by the gallon for the rescue!


ETA: You don't need a spot-on topical with NexGard on board. It will kill the fleas. Unfortunately, they have to bite to die, which will trigger an allergic reaction. Can he take some generic Zyrtec, with all his other conditions? If not, try quercitin-containing foods (or a quercitin supplement) -- in vitro studies suggest it has an antihisitamine effect (I haven't seen in vivo research confirming yet, but it's probably one of those safe-what-have-you-got-to-lose kinds of things).


----------

